# All over the board!



## BiXLL (Aug 11, 2018)

WOW, I am making myself crazy!  I am 60 years old, my wife has many medical problems and is 5 years younger.  The job I have had for the last 20 years could shut down any day.  I decided if I have to start over somewhere, it  going to be where I want to retire.  I researched Tenn. and spent a week looking around only to rule that area out.  I am now researching South Carolina and have many places on lakefront that are truly interesting to me.  I would love to have the 55 and over communities mainly to keep my wife involved in activities as she does not meet people well.  Problem is, I am finding much better bang for the buck away from them.  I am really liking what I see in  the Lake Marion region, lakefront property with private dock in my price range.  Close enough to medical for the wife.  Sorry to ramble, my head is swimming. 

I dont even really know why I am posting this.  I am so confused, trying so hard to figure out what is my best next step.  I have worked beyond hard all my life, (10 to 12 hours a day for last 5 years)I dont want to screw up now and ruin what I have dreamed of for so long.

Here is my dream........lakefront home, not too big,(1500 to 2000 sq. ft) not much property to take care of.  Private dock.  Ranch style house with fireplace.  No problem being a modular.  Under $300,000.  I am looking for an escape from the brutal Pittsburgh winter, but do not want the overcrowding and too much summer heat of Florida.  Am I asking for too much?

getting depressed in Pittsburgh!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 11, 2018)

Sounds reasonable to me. I wish you the best. Dream BIG. You can always revise and tweak it later. 
The swimming would be amazing.


----------



## drifter (Aug 11, 2018)

Wherever you desire to lite, good luck.


----------



## jujube (Aug 12, 2018)

South Carolina is pretty hot in the summer, especially in the "thermal belt".  It is relatively nice in the winter, though.  

Have you looked at North Carolina, especially in the western part?  Summers can be hot at times, but definitely more bearable than Florida and while it does snow in the winter, it doesn't last long and it's just not that cold.


----------



## BiXLL (Aug 12, 2018)

I have not been able to find many lakes in North Carolina, and I trying to obtain the life long dream of mine of having a house on a lake.  I am starting to wonder if I will be able to make it happen, but I am not ready to give the dream up just yet.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 12, 2018)

I've found Arkansas to have fairly decent weather and a low cost of living. Lot's of folks retired around here. Lake property is around. small, easy upkeep.
Example... https://www.zillow.com/homes/cherokee-village-AR_rb/


----------



## twinkles (Aug 12, 2018)

welcome from georgia bixll


----------



## BiXLL (Aug 12, 2018)

I never even considered Arkansas.  I will look into it and make myself even a little more crazy with confusion!  LOL


----------



## BiXLL (Aug 12, 2018)

thanks Twinkles


----------



## DaveA (Aug 12, 2018)

[IMG]http://i64.tinypic.com/21ak274.jpg[/IMG]If you're game for a little DIY fix-up, this beauty in Maine might be of interest.  Climbing the roof ladder gives a great view of a distant mountain range.  Home Depot's only about 25 miles away with all of your renovation needs.  No water access for boating but the scenic beauty makes up for it.  Just trying to help.


----------



## BiXLL (Aug 13, 2018)

Well thats helpful!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 13, 2018)

Sorry BiXLL but :lofl:
That was pretty funny.


----------



## DGM (Aug 13, 2018)

*humor*

a little humor was needed to lighten things up a bit. 
Be careful BiXll,
I have heard tales of horror about the heat in Columbia in the summer.


----------



## BiXLL (Aug 13, 2018)

Oh man, is there no happy medium?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 13, 2018)

I am West of Dallas, 3 lakes within hour or two..A couple of months of heat beats snow!! The rest of the year is great for boating and fishing!!


----------



## DGM (Aug 13, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> I am West of Dallas, 3 lakes within hour or two..A couple of months of heat beats snow!! The rest of the year is great for boating and fishing!!


And I am betting that the "lake front" property for which the OP is searching is VERY pricey.


----------



## BiXLL (Aug 13, 2018)

I have found a couple places that have my attention.  1 on Lake Murray
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...BMAN6BAgKEAE&usg=AOvVaw3iJS8N8HIGN0E0PRGtnKsB

and 1 in a 55;+ called Savannah Lakes
https://www.savannahlakesrealty.com/for-sale/id/406368/309-misty-cove-misty-cove/m


----------



## JimW (Aug 14, 2018)

The Ozarks in Missouri have some low priced waterfront homes, banjo optional.


----------



## KingsX (Aug 18, 2018)

JimW said:


> The Ozarks in Missouri have some low priced waterfront homes, banjo optional.





My brother retired to the Arkansas Ozarks near where my parents had a  farm and he graduated from college [U of A.]  

Beaver Lake is in that area.

Btw... my brother retired there from Houston [career NASA scientist]... but he doesn't play the banjo.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2018)

I don't know about lakes anymore... they're buggy and mosquitoes can kill us now, not like years ago.  They can be mucky and the fish tastes muddy. 

Unless strict sewage controls are in place, lakes are easily polluted with deadly bacteria from surrounding homes and cabins.

I've vacationed at lakes a few times. Didn't like it. but of course, to each his own. Hope you find it BiXLL.

PS- also beware of snakes!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 18, 2018)

:wave:  Hi  BiXLL   :welcome:  to  the group.  Glad you and that gorgeous  wife  joined  the  group.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 21, 2018)

Texas has a good economy, reasonable cost of living, and lots of lakes to choose from. Winters are mild, but summers can be brutal. Then again, you don't have to shovel heat. No state taxes here, either. If you worry about your wife's ability to make friends, join a church. She'll find plenty. Good luck!


----------



## patoot (Nov 12, 2018)

Hello BiXLL....I'm new here too.  Saw your post.  Bella Vista, Arkansas and Eureka Springs, Arkansas are beautiful, the home prices are very reasonable, lots of lakes and I think the Arkansas taxes are good. https://www.bellavistaar.gov .


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 13, 2018)

Wow! You remind me of the people on HGTV's Lakefront Bargain Hunt ! I don't think you're asking for too much at all. Just continue to research the areas you like and find a good realtor.  Have you checked any of the home buying websites that allow you to filter out what's available according to your basic wish list (# of bed, baths, max budget, etc)?  There's Zillow and Trulia which allows you to actually see the homes and lists the realtors to contact about them. The sites have maps that also allow you to see street views of many of the areas the homes are located in.  I think you're smart to look for places where medical facilities are nearby; supermarkets, public transportation and even Uber or Lyft would also be a boon to have access to (just in case). Good luck in your search.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 13, 2018)

Also think about the future.   60 now will be 70 later and abilities will diminish.  Don't buy a place with stairs or other difficulties.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 13, 2018)

Manatee said:


> Also think about the future.   60 now will be 70 later and abilities will diminish.  Don't buy a place with stairs or other difficulties.


Smartest reply here.  I am in that position myself.  I can't do most of the tasks home ownership demands anymore.  I'm 82 and four years ago I COULD do what was required around here, now it's all paid help.


----------



## MeAgain (Nov 30, 2018)

Good luck hope you find one soon.

Always check the water quality of the lake.


----------



## NewRetire18 (Dec 1, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I don't know about lakes anymore... they're buggy and mosquitoes can kill us now, not like years ago.  They can be mucky and the fish tastes muddy.
> 
> Unless strict sewage controls are in place, lakes are easily polluted with deadly bacteria from surrounding homes and cabins.
> 
> ...



Nahhh!!!! All you need the "Muddy Fish-lake Snake Sludge" recipe book. Page 5, the 'Blackened Slitherfish with mosquito sauce topping" is to die for. Maybe.
Delicious, and eye-watering...er...mouth-watering. Bone Appetit!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2018)

NewRetire18 said:


> Nahhh!!!! All you need the "Muddy Fish-lake Snake Sludge" recipe book. Page 5, the 'Blackened Slitherfish with mosquito sauce topping" is to die for. Maybe.
> Delicious, and eye-watering...er...mouth-watering. Bone Appetit!



Too funny, New Retire!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2018)

NewRetire18 said:


> Nahhh!!!! All you need the "Muddy Fish-lake Snake Sludge" recipe book. Page 5, the 'Blackened Slitherfish with mosquito sauce topping" is to die for. Maybe.
> Delicious, and eye-watering...er...mouth-watering. Bone Appetit!



Too funny, New Retire!
View attachment 59914


----------



## peppermint (Dec 4, 2018)

We love South Carolina...We had to sell our Condo in Myrtle Beach, SC...Being my husband fell ill.   We are thinking of maybe vacationing there this
winter, if hubby feels up to it....

Good luck with your choice.....


----------

